# Escapes! Galveston and Ike



## bookworm (Sep 19, 2008)

For anyone that has been wondering, the Escapes! resort at Galveston now has an update on the condition of the resort and a number of pictures on the Escapes! website. Very informative. Sounds like they believe the damage is manageable and they will be getting right to work with repairs before too long. They have a construction team in place already. A lot depends on access to water, electric, etc. at the resort itself as to when it will open again. 

One silver lining here in a terrible situation  - anyone who is out of work in the construction business right now could probably find work in south Texas. I know there are people in the northeast that could use the work right now.


----------



## Noni (Sep 20, 2008)

*Gaido's*

There was a picture in the Houston Chronicle.  Even though Gaido's had a lot of roof damage, they served a shrimp lunch one day this past week to all workers. The lunch was served in their parking lot on white table cloths with flowers on each table.  What a restaurant!  When Galveston finally recovers, that'll be my first place to eat.

Joan
Missouri City, TX


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok here is what I found on Escapes:  Take a look at the photos:

http://www.escapesresorts.com/GalvestonUpdate.html


We just got our power on last night around 8 pm and lost it for 45 min this morning around 11 am and now back up again.


Noni are you one of those in Missouri City that's had power most of the week??


----------



## Noni (Sep 20, 2008)

No.  We lost power about 7 p.m. Friday and finally got back a little before 6 p.m. on Wednesday.  We were so excited.  We live in Lake Olympia and ours was one of 56 houses that were hooked to another transformer.  All of the others in the subdivisions got power sometime Tuesday night or before.  

We are happy now and life is good, for the time being!

Joan


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 20, 2008)

My neighbors across the street just got power couple hours ago.  They are on a different line then we are.  You were lucky Wednesday is better than Saturday.  We saw lights on last Sunday on Hwy 6 in Missouri City.


----------



## chellej (Sep 20, 2008)

We're in the county near Sienna Plantation and lost our power ~ 7 on Friday and got it back on Monday night.  I was suprised that Sienna was still out - don't know when they got it back.    My DS's GF is near beltway 8 and the Ft bend tollway and they are still out.


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 20, 2008)

We  lost power midnight that Friday.  I know where you are.   We are in back of Krogers on Hwy6 near Settlers Way.  Everything from Kroger's side and back on Hwy 6 was out until last night but the other side of 6 had power most of the week.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 21, 2008)

HopHop: What do you all do for refrigeration during these long outages?  My heart goes out to all of you!


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 21, 2008)

I had a freezer in garage where I had put milk gallon jugs of frozen water in there before and when power went out I put a pan on top and kept putting  a bag of ice.  There was frost in the freezer so that kept some stuff cold longer .  Had to throw out frozen dinners and any pork that was in there.  Did same with refrig kept replacing the ice bags and we also had couple coolers filled with ice.  Had some wine on the door and it was kept cool.  Had to throw out some ground beef too. We have a gas range so we tried to cook all the meat we had. Haven't been to store to shop, I'm sure there's not much on the shelves.  We went out to eat last night and most of the restaurants had such long waiting lines (hour or longer) we ended up at Golden Coral with no line.

This was the longest time we have been without power.  I was here during Hurricane Alicia and we didn't lose power but for a few hours.


----------



## Texasbelle (Sep 25, 2008)

Friends who have a bay house at Sea Isle went to see what damage they had yesterday.  Since they drove right by Escapes! they looked as they passed.  They said the building looked intact and there were what they thought were blowers drying the lower part.  As for their bay house, everything ground level was gone--bedroom, bathroom, shed, and all the contents therein.  The boat was on a golf cart in the bay.  The good news was that everything on pillars was saved.  They knew before they went that the bottom was gone, so not as big a heartbreak upon seeing it.  They plan to have a 2 bdrm. instead of the 3 bdrm.  Also to have washer/dryer upstairs.


----------

